# Just got my Motobecane Grand Sprint



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Its beautiful and I am amazed at how well put together this bike is. The groupset looks is amazing! Everything about the bike is quality! BUT!!!!!! There is no seat or seatpost! How can that get missed?!! Now I have to go out and buy a seat and seatpost if I am to ride when I am supposed to.

Awesome bike. QA needs some work so these things aren't missed.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

before you buy one send them an email they were quick with a response for my first bike. that blows, tough to swallow.


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

I emailed them and let them know the problem.
Hopefully they will do right and maybe send me an upgraded seat or something.

I guess it was almost someones lunch time or something when they were packing it up.:mad2:


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got an email stating my package is on its way.

I can only assume this is the seat and seat-post as I haven't received an email reply from Bikes direct.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

No saddle or seatpost? If it was good enough for Cindy Whitehead, it's good enough for you! (3rd post down in linked thread)


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just recieved an email and they are upgrading the seat and seatpost.


Hi Blaster0007,

I'm sorry to hear that the seat and post were missing from your Grand Sprint. I'll be glad to help you with this. I'm sending out an upgraded Ritchey seat and post today via USPS Priority Mail and your tracking # is ### ***** #### **** #### **** ##. You can track it at www.usps.com.

Let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

Enjoy your new bike

Matt at bikes direct


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

That was quick service. I ordered a Sprint on Monday night, should have it on Monday.


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice! Post up how you like it. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

thats great news, screw the haters. I know my bike is great and you will to


----------



## Blaster0007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rode mine without a seat tonight lol


----------

